# Polling to buy new router.



## BCR (Mar 30, 2009)

I am looking to buy a new router, and main things will be that it is a strong router for use under table (not meaning HP)

So if you have multiple routers, just pick the one you use the most or find the most convenient for under table use.
I know some of you may not use a table mounted router, so just pick the brand you use (or enjoy most)


Will list only major brands, that I will consider, that are available in U.S.
The few I am leaning towards ATM are a Milwaukee 3HP, the PC 892 for the under table unlock/ lock function with hex key, Triton for ease of under table settings, as well major brands like Dewalt, Bosch, Makita for reliability.

Although polling is damn near pointless, it does save me a lot of time in reading every forum post on every router. So when I see high numbers, those will be the ones I key on the most.

Thank you.


Makita
Bosch
Hitachi (Metabo)
Porter Cable
Dewalt
Triton
Ridgid
Milwaukee
Skil
Craftsman 27683 (chose only this model, due to availability)
Festool (if I can find a deal)


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I have multiple PC 890s that I use. I have the fixed bases mounted in the table, they do a decent job. There has been a lot of improvements to the other brands in the 15 years since they came out, I would really have to take a look at some of the bigger routers if I was starting to shop for a table router again. 

I do love how easy it is to exchange motors in the bases. The older bases are definitely more rigid than the "newer" ones.


----------



## BCR (Mar 30, 2009)

Currently I have at least one router for everything (meaning separate motors for each use) 3 trim routers PC, Craftsman & (including fine detail work ie. Dremel), 1 plunge R2901, 1 standard base also R2901, and only need under table so I can stop changing out my standard base motor. Actually I have a 4th trim router if I can ever find it, an older model PC that is no longer made. It was great it was the shortest trim router very stable and plenty of power. I hope I did not lend it out, its been a few years since I have seen it. But if you have seen casa del loco, then you know as well I do, that the router may still be here.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bosch CS/TS is outstanding...
DW CS/ leaves a lot to be desired...
new generation offshore PC...
https://www.routerforums.com/table-...-table-height-adjustment-more.html#post395455


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I would recommend a specific model Hitachi so I didn't vote for them for that reason. I use an M12V2 in my table and it was designed as a table router. I used an M12V for several years first but the V2 is far superior to it in a table. The springs are very easily removable, it has a wide throat opening that will handle the largest raised panel or round over bits, and it is adjustable from above the table. I think when they replaced that model with the VE they went backwards instead of forward. It seems to me I've seen them at a very good price at CPo.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I have a dual router table. Bosch 1617 on one end and the big Triton 3 1/4 hp on the other. Needless to say the Triton just loafs along. And you can change the bit from above the table as the spindle locks when raised all the way up so only one wrench is needed.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Triton for the table, 1617 second choice for the table-especially with a lift, and first for hand held. Colt for pure convenience on light duty jobs. Love and voted for the Triton.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Triton for the table.


----------



## BCR (Mar 30, 2009)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I would recommend a specific model Hitachi so I didn't vote for them for that reason. I use an M12V2 in my table and it was designed as a table router..


Thank you Chuck, these are exactly the type of responses I would be looking for. And would be a consideration for me.:wink:


----------



## BCR (Mar 30, 2009)

MT Stringer said:


> Triton 3 1/4 hp on the other. .


Yeah, that would be the only triton I was considering, and it is in my top considerations for that exact reason.

Oh, if anyone was wondering, I will pass on getting a lifter. That is whole reason I am looking at specific models.
If I was going with a lifter, I would not care about models or manufactures. I would just go with a motor I have or any decent 3 hp motor.
But then that is all it can do. Granted I have enough routers to not worry about such things, but meh.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Yeah, many lifts cost as much or more than the Triton. I also went with the Woodpecker aluminum plate with the twist lock inserts. Extra heavy thickness, easy access to the bit with the quick in and out inserts. A wide variety of insert sizes also available. The Triton also has air flow from below, upward, to encourage top side DC. Nice.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Heh, heh. I have I think 5 great routers, they are all Craftsman, I think 1/2 HP or so, and the newest one is somewhere over 10 years, maybe 15. They all work, are all used in my homemade table, all 1/4" shank, and all do exactly what I want them for. Hmm, maybe I'm not the guy you want to ask. 
>


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Seeing how I've only had Craftsman (older) and now only use Bosch (newer) I really can't say one way or the other as I haven't tried any of the others. I did use a Festool in a class as wasn't particularly comfortable with it but had I used it more I may have fallen in love with it....


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

My next router table will not have a lift or plate. The table top will be hinged at the back, and gas springs will help lift and hold it up when I want access to the router. I like the Triton router, but not in a router plate. Too much error in the table to plate joint and in most router lifts, so I don't want either of them. I've seriously considered the Sommerfeld top and his pivoting fence design, but may make my own. The rest of the cabinet will have drawers for bits, accessories, and routers. Other than that I have no hard plans for it yet. Maybe will build it next year.

I presently use a Delta Router/Shaper for vertical bit table routing and an RBI router table for horizontal and angled bit routing. Neither seems 100% satisfactory for everything that I want to do. 

Charley


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

CharleyL said:


> ...I've seriously considered the Sommerfeld top and his pivoting fence design, but may make my own. Charley


Everything I've gotten from Sommerfeld is top notch. I know he changed the design awhile ago. He's an old cabinet maker and if you watch his videos, his technique is amazingly straightforward. He uses and also sells the Triton, so it's probably a great combination.


----------



## Relative (Apr 24, 2008)

I've been using a Milwaukee 3 1/2 HP ( 5625-20 ) in my table for several years with absolutely no regrets. This is from my package:

Includes a 3-1/2 max hp fixed-base production router, two 1-1/8 in. collet wrenches, 1/2 in. collet, T-handle wrench and 2-1/2 in. sub-base (I also purchased a 1/4 in. collet - but rarely use it)
Electronic variable speed of 10,000-22,000 RPM with soft start
Premium electronic feedback circuitry that maintains speed and power under load
Industry-standard bolt-hole pattern and router base diameter, along with removable handles for insert plate clearance
Readily converts any existing table or production jig setup
Unique motor contamination shield that keeps damaging debris out without sacrificing airflow
Durable, rubber shield for dust-free access to the height adjustment system (I like the access from above the table)
UL, CSA and ETL listed
5-year limited manufacturer warranty

Mike


----------



## David Bradford (Sep 12, 2019)

I run a Porter Cable 690 and a Dewalt DW625 in my table.


----------



## BCR (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok, I am back from my mini vacation (fort Lauderdale beach, metal detecting).
From the poll, 2 are standing out. The Bosch and the Triton. Most likely I will get the 3 Hp Triton. But let me ask a question of the Triton owners.
Do any of you use the router raizer? Is it more for speed, or accuracy? As long as I never have to take router out of table (change bits for example) Then I would only need it for speed, I always use scrap material before I do any cuts to check height (or setup blocks). So accuracy is not a concern.
Thanks for all replies, fellows (and ladies).


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

No need for the Razor with the Triton. BTW, Sommerfeld makes a star shaped Easy Set for some of its bit sets. They also make them for Freud bits. These jigs are not only accurate, but they account for (dial in) the thickness of the workpiece. They look the same except the Sommerfeld setup is Yellow, the Freud is red. Here's the Freud model.

I used the Woodpecker plate to mount my Triton. It is a bit thicker than others and has a twist lock for inserts and you can buy a wide variety of insert sizes. Used to have it in a Rockler plate, but got tired of losing the insert screws.

https://www.amazon.com/Sommerfelds-...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00GEC2HCW

https://www.amazon.com/Woodpeckers-...ecker+router+plate&qid=1568666291&s=hi&sr=1-2


----------

